# الى المهندسين العاملين ببرنامج انفنتور



## hammas (15 مارس 2011)

اريد معرفة كيف يمكن تركيب اجزاء shaftبشكل دقيق على برنامج انفنتور ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوالحمزة78 (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
في البداية تفتح ملف جديد نوع اسمبلي Assembly ويمكن من شريط الادوات accelerator desgin , وفي حالة عدم ضهوره كلك ايمن على شريط الادوات ثم من اشرطة الادوات تختاره وهو يحتوي على كل خيارات رسم المحاور وشكرا*


----------



## hammas (18 مارس 2011)

انت مش فاهمنى انا طالب اشتغلت مشاريع كتير على الانفنتور بس المشاريع اللى بديئنى هى اللى فيها التركيب الدقيق على الشافت زى البيرنج والسناب رينجوازاى اضع keyداخل الشافت نفسه يعنى انا معنديش حاجة تعليمية اشتغل عليها انا بعملهم بس عادى من غير تعليم وبيكون فيهم لعبكة شوية


----------



## hammas (18 مارس 2011)

لان الكوررس الللي انا اخذته مكنش فيه التركيب الدقيق على الشافت


----------



## fmharfoush (22 مارس 2011)

سهلة مو صعبة accelerator desgin ,


----------



## sobhy99 (30 مارس 2011)

انفتور كام ؟؟؟؟


----------

